# Any Late BFP'ers? 15dpo and BFN...uggh



## OMyStarz

I've been testing since 11dpo. I have a clear shift on my FF chart so I know I'm 15dpo for sure but I keep getting BFN's. No sign of AF at all.

Has anyone had a BFP later than 15dpo when testing every day? Is it even a real possibility? 

Oh, my LP is usually 12/13 days long. I've been using Answer and FRER with FMU since 12dpo. 

Thanks!


----------



## hollyw79

I saw THREE ladies recent post that they got their first BFP on 16 DPO.. ALWAYS possible!! FX'd for you!!


----------



## OMyStarz

Thank you so much for your reply, that really makes me feel better!


----------



## hollyw79

Definitely a possibility!!!!! :)


----------



## MrsNicols

Hi, I tested up till 15dpo, bfn. then had spotting and af like bleeding for 3 days. Thought it my af. That was a week ago. Not been myself past few days. Took a test as a fluke today and its a bFP!!!!!!!!! I'm shocked! I thought id bw ovulating again next week and doing the while 2ww again!


----------



## SuperMommy

MrsNicols said:


> Hi, I tested up till 15dpo, bfn. then had spotting and af like bleeding for 3 days. Thought it my af. That was a week ago. Not been myself past few days. Took a test as a fluke today and its a bFP!!!!!!!!! I'm shocked! I thought id bw ovulating again next week and doing the while 2ww again!


OMG.... I have to say, you just gave me all the hope, I felt I had lost.... my AF was due on Dec 18th, and she still has not paid me a visit, I have no symptoms of her arrival, well some very light lower back pain, and had some cramping every now and then.... but nothing like what comes associated with AF. I took a test with my fmu today and though there may have been a very very BFP, took a second and was convinced of a bfn... maybe tomorrow or sometime this week will be my BFP, I have much faith now.... hope all turns our well for us awaiting our best Christmas gift


----------



## MrsNicols

I wish u all the luck. My bfp was faint but was evident x


----------



## ttc4number1

I was due for my AF on the 19th and still haven't gotten it! I've gotten BFN's since 11DPO..so i'm still crossing my fingers and hoping for a late ovulation :) wish me luck! I'm right here with ya!


----------



## griffinh

16dpo an bfn hun so ur not alone!!!


----------



## SuperMommy

OMyStarz said:


> I've been testing since 11dpo. I have a clear shift on my FF chart so I know I'm 15dpo for sure but I keep getting BFN's. No sign of AF at all.
> 
> Has anyone had a BFP later than 15dpo when testing every day? Is it even a real possibility?
> 
> Oh, my LP is usually 12/13 days long. I've been using Answer and FRER with FMU since 12dpo.
> 
> Thanks!

16 dpo today, and no AF or BFP:nope:.... :-( I do not know what to think or feel... Whats going on with my body? Why can that witch AF just come if she is, I need to start my next cycle.... uuuggghh!!:cry:

I wish all of us the best... lost of fairy BFP dust!!! :dust:


----------



## griffinh

supermommy im the same! 16dpo, no af, bfn and tons of cm. had a poke around (tmi lol) and very watery/lotiony cm but not a hint of pink/red!!! i hope witch stays away for us both xx


----------



## Clobo

Me too, 14 dpo (estimated as i have PCOS and this is my first month on Clomid) ... progesterone test said i ovulated and we :sex: loads .... I have some of the symptoms such as lack of sleep and knackered, lower back pain, cramps etc but this just may be the side effects of clomid.

Couple of :bfn: but no :witch: yet, im going to try again tomorrow!

I read the whole of the "Big Thread of Early Symptoms" and loads of ladies said they didnt get a :bfp: untill way after AF was due.

:dust:


----------



## SuperMommy

Ladies, Ladies......

The witch has not showed up, I am actually dry, cramping like crazy... this is why I was so sure the witch will show up any minuted....

This morning when I was rushing to the bathroom DH and I decided to test just for the heck of it... 

I was so sure I was out, all symptoms went away, only sore breast and like I mentioned lots of cramping.....

I took a First response 6 day sooner test and I got the faintest of line but it was there.... it was a :bfp: ... I tried taking a pic, but I couldnt capture the line :-( will test again tomorrow and day after until line gets darker, the good thing is that I will be seing my OB/GYN the first week in January.... 

DH and I tested again with my SMU, and the line showed up again... Still faint :nope: but there :happydance: I am so happy.. I am litterly on :cloud9: I am a little worried on the fact that since it's so light we might have imagined it, but no, it was there.....

Ladies, it can def happen.... I wish you all a wonderful Xmas, and that you can all share a :bfp: as well... Lots of :dust: baby dust coming you way... I'm hoping for a healthy 9 month and a healthy baby.... Good luck to you all.... :hugs: :hug::wohoo:


----------



## tracy546

Congratulations!!!! What a great Christmas present :hugs: Sorry to jump on your post, but I'm 2 days late for AF too. Good luck to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Clobo

Im on cd 32 now and no :witch: yet but :bfn: this morning again ... this is soul destroying!

Most of my symptoms have gone but now i have loads of cm!

Arg!!

Congrats to all you with :bfp: Im really pleased for you and you give the rest of us hope!!

xxxx


----------



## Clobo

Well AF showed her ugly face today, she could have at least done it earlier in the day so i could have had a glass of wine with lunch!

Am mega heart broken but onto a new cycle, round 2 clomid and im going to try a few new things:

1. FF charting
2. Grapefruit juice to help with the EWCM
3. Baby asprin to help the thick lining
4. Husband better get ready for a marathon :sex:
5. OPKs

Good luck everyone else!!

:dust:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with you girls. i'm 17DPO today (at the least) and still a :bfn: i don't know when i ovulated, but i do that i did. my FS confirmed on CD20 (13 dec) that i had ovulated. i ovulate between CD16-CD20 every cycle since i began charting in march. so, i know i ovulated between CD16-CD20 this cycle too. i have a spot on 14 day LP every cycle. cycle ranges from CD30-CD34 and i am on CD37 today. i've had symptoms here and there and definitely an increase in CM, but no :bfp: 

FX'ed girls!!


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hi ladies, 

I tested at 15 dpo (and 3 times before at 11dpo, 12 dpo and 13dpo) and got a bfn, i didnt test again until 18dpo when i started to get pregnancy symptoms and i got a very clear bfp :)

Good luck and baby dust!

Good luck in you next cycle clo_mid *hugs*


----------



## Clobo

Girls, quick Q, how do you get your Fertility Friend chart / ticker attached to the bottom of your posts??

xxxxx

Ooh managed to figure it out, yay!! xxx


----------



## Hebble

This thread gives me a bit of hope! Thanks ladies for sharing your bfp wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy x


----------



## TxMamaof1TTC

15dpo BFN today


----------

